# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  carta rota

## mabuse

como dce arena que nada mas que pido o pregunto quiero hacer una recomendacion de un dvd.Es torn and restored,de daniel garcia.Me parece muy bueno el efecto.Con alguna practica puedes crear caras rotas de verdad-Se le queda unos ojos a la gente...Yo he llegado a hacerlo a escaso metro y medio y ni se han coscado de nada.Eso si ,hay que practicarlodelante de un espejo unas cuantas veces.Espero que os guste a los que no lo conozcais.A los que si pues nada,otra vez sera.

----------


## mabuse

hay otra version que he visto que hacia blane en que los cuatro pedazos se ponen encima de la carta de arriba del mazo.Automaticamente se recompone la carta rota.Este ultimo no se como se hace.aunque creo que sera muy parecido.Lo que no llego a ver es como hace el deposito.

----------


## rulzgz

El último que comentas en un efecto de peter eggink se llama ripped up si no me ekivoco.

----------


## mabuse

gracias por el dato.Peter eggink ,menudo tio.jeje

----------


## Goreneko

Y además me parece que lo venden en Tienda Magia. Se hace con un gimmick, y no sé cómo es ni cómo se llama ni nada

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

La carta recompuesta que hace blaine al trío de mujeres?? Ni gimmicks ni nada, eso si puedes poner un clip entre los restos de carta rota y hacer una desaparición (en vez del falso depósito) algo más vistosa a través de un bat o un raven.
Saludos

----------


## rafa_larrosa

en despedazada de peter egging (nu se si lo he escrito bien) la carta puede estar firmada?

----------


## Goreneko

si sabes duplicar firmas, sí

----------


## marc_carrion

Hola Mabuse,

El DVD de Daniel Garcia es uno de los que tengo en mi lista de "para comprar" Cuando dices que lo has hecho a metro y medio y no se han dado cuenta.... se puede hacer en mesa? con gente alrededor? (no detras, pero mas o menos a los lados) Se puede hacer con carta firmada? se ve como rompes la carta firmada o no? 

Dependiendo de tus respuestas, el DVD subira o bajara en prioridad en mi lista :D

Gracias,
             Marc

----------

